# 5.1 System mit optischem Eingang für maximal 200€



## GR-Thunderstorm (10. Oktober 2009)

*5.1 System mit optischem Eingang für maximal 200€*

Ich suche jetzt ein neues Soundsystem, welches mein altes Logitech Z-640 ersetzt. Primär benötige ich einen *optischen Eingang*, um meine PS3 anzuschließen, welchen mein altes System nicht bietet.

Ich würde dafür aber nicht mehr als 100 oder maximal 110€ ausgeben wollen. Edit: Ok, 200€. 
Hat jemand ein paar Ratschläge? Von Gebrauchtware auf Ebay halte ich nichts. 

Edit:

Ich habe jetzt aktuell 3 Systeme zur Auswahl, die in meinem preislichen Rahmen liegen:

1. Logitech Z-5500
Logitech > Audio > Lautsprecher > Z-5500 Digital

2. Philips HTR 5204:
HTR5204/12 Philips Digital AV Receiver-System HTR5204 - Philips Support

3. Phlips HTR 3464:
HTR3464/12 Philips Digital AV Receiver-System HTR3464 - Philips Support

Aktuell tendiere ich zum HTR 5204 mit 2 optischen Eingängen und zudem ist es preislich das günstigste System. Die technischen Daten scheinen mit dem HTR 3464 überein zu stimmen.
Aber wie sieht es klangtechnisch aus?


----------



## Mad (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 5.1 System mit optischem Eingang für maximal 110€*

Hmm, also sei mir ned bös, aber für 100€ wirst sicherlich nichts ansprechendes finden... Da müsstest noch etwas sparen... Hast im "HowTo" schon genauer nach gesehen..? Vielleicht findest da a paar antworten zu Systemen... (P/L)


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 5.1 System mit optischem Eingang für maximal 110€*

Es muss ja kein HighEnd-System sein, ich bin da nicht so anspruchsvoll. ^^ Auch wenn ich "viel" Geld hätte würde ich ungern mehr als 200€ ausgeben. Bekäme man denn dafür schon irgendwas einfaches?


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 5.1 System mit optischem Eingang für maximal 110€; Edit: 200€*

Naja mit viel Glück bekommst du für 200€ ein Logitech Z5500! das hat einen optischen Eingang sowie eine Decoderstation! Mit Teufel ist der Sound zwar nicht zu vergleichen aber schlecht ist er auch nicht! Wenn du aber Teufel wolltest wirst du unter 350€ nichts bekommen weil du da die Dekoderstation extra kaufen musst und die kostet 180€
MFG


----------



## rebel4life (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 5.1 System mit optischem Eingang für maximal 110€; Edit: 200€*

Schau dich mal nach nem Receiver um. Für 100-200€ bekommst du vieleicht einen gebrauchten mit optischem Eingang.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 5.1 System mit optischem Eingang für maximal 110€; Edit: 200€*

ein receiver nutzt ihm aber nix ohne boxen...


nimm das logitech z5500, das kostet zwar etwas über 200€, aber billiger gibt es AFAIK eh nix halbwegs brauchbares. allein der decoder macht ja schon ca. 60-100€ aus (separate decoder kosten mind. soviel).


----------



## rebel4life (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 5.1 System mit optischem Eingang für maximal 110€; Edit: 200€*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Ich suche jetzt ein neues Soundsystem, welches mein altes Logitech Z-640 ersetzt. Primär benötige ich einen optischen Eingang, um meine PS3 anzuschließen, welchen mein altes System nicht bietet.



Er hat schon Boxen, sind zwar nicht die besten, aber so wäre er mit einem Receiver wesentlich besser bedient - da kann er später mal bessere Boxen ohne Probleme anschließen.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 5.1 System mit optischem Eingang für maximal 110€; Edit: 200€*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Er hat schon Boxen, sind zwar nicht die besten, aber so wäre er mit einem Receiver wesentlich besser bedient - da kann er später mal bessere Boxen ohne Probleme anschließen.


 aber sein boxenset is von logitech, ein reines PC-boxen, das kann man doch nicht an einen normalen receiver anschließen ^^ bei den sets von teufel geth das idR, is aber ein besonderes feature. oder geht das speziell bei dem Z-640 doch? 

DANN kann man natürlich einfach nen receiver holen. zB der hier is für den preis top: JVC RX 5062 AV-Receiver 5 x 100 W Dolby ProLogic II: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## rebel4life (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 5.1 System mit optischem Eingang für maximal 110€; Edit: 200€*

Das geht natürlich.

Geht mit jedem Billigset. Einfach die Strippen der einzelnen Lautsprecher an die Anschlüsse des Receivers klemmen, beim Subwoofer muss man einfach nur den Eingang des Subwoofers mit dem PreOut des Verstärkers verbinden. Einzig der Center Lautsprecher wird wohl etwas umständlicher, denn der hat eingebaute Bedienelemente, aber es kommt dann immer drauf an, wie der angeschlossen ist, notfalls kann man ihn immer noch weglassen.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 5.1 System mit optischem Eingang für maximal 110€; Edit: 200€*

Also mein Logitech-Set hat die Soundeingänge (Klinke) direkt an der Center-Box. Von dort aus geht ein dickes Kabel direkt zum Subwoofer über irgendeinen komischen Anschluss, vermutlich eine Eigenkreation von Logitech. Es hat Ähnlichkeit mit einem D-Sub-Stecker. Von dort aus gehts dann über Cinch-Anschlüsse an die 4 Satelliten weiter.
Um mein komplettes System anzuschließen, müsste ich also schon irgendwie nen Reciever mit Klinke-Ausgängen finden.

Ich denke mal, alles läuft auf das Z-5500 hinaus, das wollte ich eh schon immer mal haben, nen Kumpel hat das auch. ^^ Evtl wirds was zu Weihnachten.


----------



## teKau^ (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 5.1 System mit optischem Eingang für maximal 110€; Edit: 200€*

Also ich kann jedem nur das Logitech 5500-Z System empfehlen! Das ist der absolute wahnsinn was das Ding an Power hat. Hab das System jetzt knapp über 1 Jahr und da geht echt einiges. Zudem empfehle ich noch ne gute Soundkarte mit optical Ausgang! Da wäre diese hier zu empfehlen

Creative SoundBlaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Diese beiden Komponenten zusammen machen den Gamer glücklich, die Nachbarn aber sehr stinkig  NFS Shift in DTS Surround Sound.. .. Ihr wisst bescheid  

Das komplette Logitech 5500-Z System ist sehr gut verarbeitet und macht einen sehr soliden Eindruck. Durch Löcher in den Standbeinen kann man die einzelnen Boxen an die Wand schrauben. Die Kabellängen sind sehr großzügig gewählt worden! Zudem gibts Updates für die Software und die hats insich! Man möchte es kaum glauben aber die ganzen Features die einem geboten werden finde ich sehr geil! Und noch zu guter letzt.. dieses DING hat nen Mörder-Bass !!! Der lässt echt die Wände wackeln und die Bude beben!


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 5.1 System mit optischem Eingang für maximal 110€; Edit: 200€*

naja, wenn man das Geld für ein Z-5500 hat sollte man doch lieber zu einem Edifier oder Teufel-System greifen. Die haben wenigstens einen vernünftigen Klang, Logitech hat nur Bass und Verzerrung, sonst nix.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 5.1 System mit optischem Eingang für maximal 110€; Edit: 200€*



teKau^ schrieb:


> Also ich kann jedem nur das Logitech 5500-Z System empfehlen! Das ist der absolute wahnsinn was das Ding an Power hat. Hab das System jetzt knapp über 1 Jahr und da geht echt einiges. Zudem empfehle ich noch ne gute Soundkarte mit optical Ausgang! Da wäre diese hier zu empfehlen
> 
> Creative SoundBlaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty: Amazon.de: Elektronik
> 
> ...



Du brauchst mir nix erzählen, ich kenne das System wie gesagt von einem Kumpel und wills mir sowieso holen, da es keine günstigere Alternative zu geben scheint.  Den Bass kann ich aber ohnehin nicht auskosten, da ich in nem Plattenbau wohne und neben meinen WG-Leuten auch noch über und unter mir Menschen leben. ^^


----------



## Feuerreiter (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 5.1 System mit optischem Eingang für maximal 110€; Edit: 200€*

lalala


----------



## rebel4life (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 5.1 System mit optischem Eingang für maximal 110€; Edit: 200€*

Schließ die Satelliten doch einfach so ein. Den Cinch Stecker kannst du abzwicken oder du machst dir Kabel an Cinchbuchsen hin, meine güte, das sind stinknormale Lautsprecher.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 5.1 System mit optischem Eingang für maximal 110€; Edit: 200€*



Backgroundworld schrieb:


> @ a_fire_inside_1988: Nur leider haben diese keinen optischen Eingang.
> Da käme nur das Edifier S730 in Frage, welches aber eben nur 2.1 ist.
> Ansonsten bin ich deiner Meinung.



ohje, du hast recht ^^ hab irgendwie gekonnt übersehen, dass ein optischer Eingang voraussetzung ist ^^ sorry


----------



## teKau^ (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 5.1 System mit optischem Eingang für maximal 110€; Edit: 200€*



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> naja, wenn man das Geld für ein Z-5500 hat sollte man doch lieber zu einem Edifier oder Teufel-System greifen. Die haben wenigstens einen vernünftigen Klang, Logitech hat nur Bass und Verzerrung, sonst nix.




Ok, dieses System bietet natürlich auch zahlreiche Funktionen zum einstellen des perfekten Sounds da nicht jeder Raum gleich ist! Aber wenn man viel Bass möchte bekommt man dieses auch! Wo du da schon wieder irgendwelche Verzerrungen o.ä. hören möchtest frage ich mich doch sehr! Dieses System ist nicht umsonst THX zertifiziert und hat auch schon in einigen Tests mit Bestnoten abgeschnitten! Da musst du wohl zwei ganz schön feine Ohren haben um da irgendwelche Unstimmigkeiten zu erkennen!

ODER, du hast das System einfach nicht richtig eingestellt!
Wenn man kein Auto fahren kann, fährt sich ein Ferrari auch bescheiden..


----------



## rebel4life (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 5.1 System mit optischem Eingang für maximal 110€; Edit: 200€*

Meine Fresse. THX sagt soviel aus wie ein Aufkleber "Bleifrei" auf einem RoHS Prdukt. Es ist schlichtweg bereits bleifrei, deswegen ist dieser Aufkleber unnütz. Es heißt auch nicht, dass ein System, dass kein THX Siegel hat schlechter ist als eins mit für den gleichen Preis, es ist in der Regel sogar besser!


----------



## teKau^ (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 5.1 System mit optischem Eingang für maximal 110€; Edit: 200€*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Meine Fresse. THX sagt soviel aus wie ein Aufkleber "Bleifrei" auf einem RoHS Prdukt. Es ist schlichtweg bereits bleifrei, deswegen ist dieser Aufkleber unnütz. Es heißt auch nicht, dass ein System, dass kein THX Siegel hat schlechter ist als eins mit für den gleichen Preis, es ist in der Regel sogar besser!




OOOOkay.. Jetzt hast du den Vogel entgültig abgeschossen 
Lies dich mal ein wenig ein! Hier haste ne prima Seite von mir..

Lautsprecher Teufel - Häufig gestellte Fragen (FAQ)

Und da hier anscheinend eh nur Teufel Anhänger sind habt ihr auch ne Seite die für euch ansprechend ist 

"..Es heißt auch nicht, dass ein System, dass kein THX Siegel hat schlechter ist als eins mit für den gleichen Preis, es ist in der Regel sogar besser!" ...

Einfach nur geil


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 5.1 System mit optischem Eingang für maximal 110€; Edit: 200€*

^ du solltest dich vielleicht erst einmal ein bisschen in die Thematik einarbeiten bevor du hier wirklich erfahrene User (bezieht sich auf rebel) anmachst. Es ist klar, das Teufel dem Kunden THX als das Ultimative schmackhaft machen will, da sie selbst viele THX-Zertifizierte System anbieten, die sie auch verkaufen wollen.
THX ist aber im Prinzip nichts anderes als eine Liste mit technischen Daten, die von einem Lautsprecher-System erfüllt werden muss um sich zusammen mit einer großen Portion Geld das THX-Logo zu erkaufen, das dann auf die Geräte geklatscht werden darf. Der unbedarfte User denkt dann, dass er ein wahnsinnig tolles System besitzt.
Die Wahrheit ist aber, dass technische Daten allein überhaupt NICHTS über die Qualität eines Lautsprechers aussagen. Geh doch mal in den nächsten Mediamarkt und höre dir dort vernünftige Lautsprecher (wie z.B. ELAC, Canton, HECO) an...die haben allesamt kein THX-Logo und stampfen dein ach so tolles Logitech Z-5500 gnadenlos in den Boden. Vielleicht ist es dir ja noch nicht aufgefallen...aber guter Klang ist nicht das gleiche wie "dicker Bass". Und um bei einem Z-5500 Verzerrungen, Clipping, Rauschen, fehlende Dynamik herauszuhören braucht es eigentlich auch kein außerordentlich empfindliches Gehör...nur ein wenig Anspruch an guten Klang sollte man haben.


----------



## teKau^ (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 5.1 System mit optischem Eingang für maximal 110€; Edit: 200€*

Alles klar.. Ihr ach so erfahrenen User, verzeiht mir meinen schlechten Geschmack was Klang angeht und verzeiht mir auch, dass ich nicht so "erfahren" bin wie ihr.. beziehst du das eigentlich auf das Mitgliedsdatum oder die Beiträge in diesem Forum ?..

Und natürlich gehts mir nicht nur um den satten Bass der einfach ein Traum ist, den ich hier aber extra betonen wollte, sondern einfach um das Gesamtpaket!
Es kann ja sein, dass die ganzen Teufel Klamotten schönen Sound haben und ultra supi dupi sind, aber wenn hier jemand in einem Thread nach einem System fragt, welches einen Opital Ausgang hat, kann man demjenigen mal ein paar Tips geben.
Ich hab nicht ein schlechtes Wort über eure Teufelsysteme verloren aber ihr hackt hier auf Logitech rum als ob es der letzte Müll wäre und das entspricht einfach nicht der Realität! Wenn ihr damit nicht leben könnt oder wollt, ist es nicht mein Problem.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 5.1 System mit optischem Eingang für maximal 110€; Edit: 200€*



> Alles klar.. Ihr ach so erfahrenen User, verzeiht mir meinen schlechten Geschmack was Klang angeht und verzeiht mir auch, dass ich nicht so "erfahren" bin wie ihr..



Das hat nichts mit Geschmack zu tun, sondern mit Erfahrung. Vor 5 Jahren war für mich mein damaliges Creative Inspire 5100 auch noch das Maß der Dinge...wenn man mal bessere Lautsprecher hört bekommt man halt auch einen anderen Qualitätsanspruch.



> beziehst du das eigentlich auf das Mitgliedsdatum oder die Beiträge in diesem Forum ?..



Nein, das beziehe auf die Qualität der Aussagen, die die User bisher im Sound-Forum getätigt haben.



> Und natürlich gehts mir nicht nur um den satten Bass der einfach ein Traum ist, den ich hier aber extra betonen wollte, sondern einfach um das Gesamtpaket!



Und das Gesamtpaket passt eben bei den Logitech-Systemen nach Meinung der großen Mehrheit der erfahreneren Nutzer nicht.



> Es kann ja sein, dass die ganzen Teufel Klamotten schönen Sound haben und ultra supi dupi sind



Sind sie nicht, Teufel bietet nur im Bereich bis 500€ ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis bei den 5.1-Systemen.



> aber wenn hier jemand in einem Thread nach einem System fragt, welches einen Opital Ausgang hat, kann man demjenigen mal ein paar Tips geben.



sicher, darum geht es ja auch in dem Thread. Und sicher sollte das Logitech Z-5500 auch Erwähnung finden, da es in diesem Preissegment einfach nicht viele Systeme mit optischem Eingang gibt. Aber man sollte doch eine etwas objektivere Beschreibung der Klangfähigkeiten des Systems anstreben.



> Ich hab nicht ein schlechtes Wort über eure Teufelsysteme verloren aber ihr hackt hier auf Logitech rum als ob es der letzte Müll wäre und das entspricht einfach nicht der Realität! Wenn ihr damit nicht leben könnt oder wollt, ist es nicht mein Problem.



Dann mach es auch nicht zu deinem Problem und fühl dich nicht persönlich angegriffen, wenn sound-technisch kein gutes Wort für Logitech übrig bleibt.


----------



## Pokerclock (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 5.1 System mit optischem Eingang für maximal 110€; Edit: 200€*

In der aktuellen Audio sind Tests mit zwei 2.1 Systemen von Teufel (C200 USB) und Logitech (Z2300). Das Logitech hat übrigens ein THX-Siegel.

Die AUDIO ist nun mal nicht die unbekannteste Fachzeitschrift für Hifi:

Mal ein paar Zitate aus dem Artikel über das Logitech:



> Außen pfui, innen pfui: Dünnes Plastik und Mini-Breitbänder





> (...) tristes Plastik und minimale Anfassqualität





> über den Sinn eines Reflexrohres an einer gerade einmal 5,5 Zentimeter messenden Breitbänder-Membran rätselt nicht nur der eingefleischte Lautsprecher-Selbstbauer



und jetzt mein Favorit:



> Wie ausgerechnet dieses Set zu einem THX-Siegel kam - auch das bleibt wohl ewig ein Rätsel



Tolles Logitech...


----------



## rebel4life (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 5.1 System mit optischem Eingang für maximal 110€; Edit: 200€*



> 7.) THX
> 
> Das Thema THX möchte ich hier auch noch kurz anschneiden. Grundsätzlich muss man hier gewisse Unterscheidungen treffen: da gibt es aktive (Receiver,...) und passive (Lautsprecher,...) Komponenten - und natürlich unterschiedliche THX-Siegel.
> 
> ...



Meine erste Hifi-Anlage - Ein kleiner Leitfaden - gulli:board

Wie du siehst, bin ich im Gulliboard ebenfalls aktiv, der Stickie ist zwar nicht von mir, ich bin aber für den Audiobereich zuständig.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 5.1 System mit optischem Eingang für maximal 110€; Edit: 200€*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> In der aktuellen Audio sind Tests mit zwei 2.1 Systemen von Teufel (C200 USB) und Logitech (Z2300). Das Logitech hat übrigens ein THX-Siegel.



Das Z2300 ist aber nicht das Z5500.

Was spricht eigentlich generell gegen Kunststoffgehäuse?  Man sagt zwar, Holz habe die besten Klangeigenschaften, aber die lassen sich mit etwas Wissen auch auf Kunststoffe übertragen. So weit ist die Werkstofftechnik schon länger.


----------



## rebel4life (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 5.1 System mit optischem Eingang für maximal 110€; Edit: 200€*

Hmm, wieso setzen dann Hersteller wie Canton, Klipsch oder Quadral bei ihren Serien mittlerer und höherer Preisklasse immer auf Holz? 

Plastik ist schlichtweg nicht optimal für Gehäuse.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 5.1 System mit optischem Eingang für maximal 110€; Edit: 200€*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Hmm, wieso setzen dann Hersteller wie Canton, Klipsch oder Quadral bei ihren Serien mittlerer und höherer Preisklasse immer auf Holz?
> 
> Plastik ist schlichtweg nicht optimal für Gehäuse.



Es sieht halt zugegeben nicht so edel aus. ^^



Aber um zum eigentlichen Thema, der Findung eines Systems, zurückzukommen:
Bei geizhals at ist folgendes System gelistet:
Philips HTR3464 5.1 System schwarz Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Laut Philips Homepage hat es einen optischen Eingang. Wäre das Set empfehlenswert? Das sieht doch eigentlich schon recht hochwertig aus.


----------



## moddingfreaX (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 5.1 System mit optischem Eingang für maximal 110€; Edit: 200€*

Schade, dass es das Philips MMS-460 nicht mehr gibt. War für den Preis echt gut. 
An deiner Stelle würde ich noch 20 Euro drauflegen und mir das gute Teufel Concept E100 holen. Dann musst du auch keine Kompromisse eingehen mit Logitech o.ä. 

Edit: Für 200 Euro zu 100% das Concept E Magnum PE. Das Ding ist der Hammer!


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 5.1 System mit optischem Eingang für maximal 110€; Edit: 200€*



moddingfreaX schrieb:


> Schade, dass es das Philips MMS-460 nicht mehr gibt. War für den Preis echt gut.
> An deiner Stelle würde ich noch 20 Euro drauflegen und mir das gute Teufel Concept E100 holen. Dann musst du auch keine Kompromisse eingehen mit Logitech o.ä.
> 
> Edit: Für 200 Euro zu 100% das Concept E Magnum PE. Das Ding ist der Hammer!



Da fehlt aber leider der optische Eingang.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 5.1 System mit optischem Eingang für maximal 110€; Edit: 200€*

Ich habe jetzt aktuell 3 Systeme zur Auswahl, die in meinem preislichen Rahmen liegen:

1. Logitech Z-5500
Logitech > Audio > Lautsprecher > Z-5500 Digital

2. Philips HTR 5204:
HTR5204/12 Philips Digital AV Receiver-System HTR5204 - Philips Support

3. Phlips HTR 3464:
HTR3464/12 Philips Digital AV Receiver-System HTR3464 - Philips Support

Aktuell tendiere ich zum HTR 5204 mit 2 optischen Eingängen und zudem ist es preislich das günstigste System. Die technischen Daten scheinen mit dem HTR 3464 überein zu stimmen.
Aber wie sieht es klangtechnisch aus?


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 5.1 System mit optischem Eingang für maximal 110€; Edit: 200€*

Jetzt sag schon einer was...


----------

